# CONNECTING TV to BOSE



## ray81apl (Apr 13, 2013)

lddude:I have a LG 42LM6200 smart 3D tv and being a new model it is short on audio outputs. It has a great picture and I would like to bring the audio closer to the quality of the picture.For audio out it has an optical tos jack, it also hdmi x4 sockets. I would like to connect it to my BOSE Music System which has a 3.5 mm stereo jack. I would like to use the tos but it can be set up to use one of the hdmi sockets. Which way would be best and what kind of interface model would you recommend. I am disabled and my tv and my kindle keep me sane all day, good sound will help alot. THANK YOU in advance for your help, RAY FRANKLINlddude:


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Sounds like you need a DAC. And it would be nice to know what model your BOSE speakers are.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10423&cs_id=1042302&p_id=6884&seq=1&format=2


----------



## ray81apl (Apr 13, 2013)

I guess I wasn't clear they are not speakers. It has no number except may be a sku. Its known as "BOSE MUSIC SYSTEM' its about 5"x15"x9" and plays aux ,am/fm radio and cds with a clock .The awesome speakers are defined as "patented acoustic wave guide speaker technology, with long wave guides,folded into intricate patterns......my system has dual tapered wave guided speaker technology, connecting two speakers to two 26" tapered waveguides.......to produce unprecedented ..... timbre from a s system this size" and sounds good too .Thats all the information I have.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Is this what you have?
http://www.bose.com/controller?url=...ferralID=1552a4e1-a4ac-11e2-a969-001b2166c2c0


Then, I belive you will need one of each of these:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10218&cs_id=1021817&p_id=9300&seq=1&format=2 or http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10218&cs_id=1021817&p_id=9299&seq=1&format=2
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10423&cs_id=1042302&p_id=6884&seq=1&format=2
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10229&cs_id=1022904&p_id=6270&seq=1&format=2


----------



## ray81apl (Apr 13, 2013)

Looking around the site mine looks the same as music system III only its a generation before you cant really tell them apart.The newer one [III] has a hall effect sensor on the top so you can turn it on and off with the touch of your hand mine is controled by remote only. I think thats the only differance. Cancle that mine also does not have any internet, text or bluetooth functions.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm about 80% sure about what you have. But the parts I listed above should work with 99% of the BOSE systems ever made as well as most other brands.


----------



## ray81apl (Apr 13, 2013)

8086 said:


> I'm about 80% sure about what you have. But the parts I listed above should work with 99% of the BOSE systems ever made as well as most other brands.


I do not see any parts list? I`m new to this.


----------



## ray81apl (Apr 13, 2013)

Found list it was a few posts up. Thanks again.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I gave you the wrong part, this is the correct unit. The one listed above (soon to be edited) was for input. This one is for output.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10423&cs_id=1042302&p_id=6884&seq=1&format=2


----------



## ray81apl (Apr 13, 2013)

I think this is a good news, bad news deal. Bad news I ordered parts before getting your post. Good news I checked to see about canceling order and lo and behold it seems I ordered the right part #6884 !!! 8127 is for output the one that wouldn't have worked. That is the 2nd april fool I'v gotten this week. The first was reading a two week old comcast home page news article about Obama signing a credit stimlus. It was supposed to raise the credit scores for everbody to 850 for 90 days.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

8086 has given you good advice. You should always make sure that you understand your needs and the products that you are considering, not just let others tell you what you need. We all make mistakes and there may also be other information or priorities that don't get communicated in posts. Everyone here is about helping others understand. Slow down and take the time to learn about your system and you will make fewer mistakes.


----------

